# Craft Vapour



## Deano1987 (14/10/15)

Is there Any guys that tried Craft vapour's Che Guava,Custard,Ernest in 3mg in a dripper?
I would like to try it but would like some opinions..


----------



## Andre (14/10/15)

Here is a review on Che Guava.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (14/10/15)

The Southern Custard is really good as well. Actually, I need to get some more of it!


----------



## skola (14/10/15)

You will never go wrong with Che Guava...


----------



## SampleBox (14/10/15)

Southern custard is great, especially if you like coconut.


----------



## Deano1987 (14/10/15)

Great,Thanks..looks like il be getting the guava and custard...still waiting to hear about Ernest!


----------



## Dirge (14/10/15)

Drip the 3mg Devil in Disguise, it's amazing. I've dripped Che Guava but preferred it in a tank, great juice.

Ernest I've only tanked, but it's a very tasty juice so I imagine it will be even more so in a dripper.


----------



## Deano1987 (14/10/15)

Will do..I didnt like devil in disguise tho..but thanx.


----------



## Silver (14/10/15)

Go for it @Deano1987 
Che Guava is a great juice. I had the 12mg version.

I know several folk that like the Ernestly Hemingway, although I haven't vaped it myself. Maybe @Yiannaki can advise.

let us know how you find it.


----------

